# WarlikeRogue's Lamenters



## WarlikeRogue (Dec 15, 2007)

Hiya guys,

Well I'm a member of another forum and they are running a competition which you have to paint 200pt's of an army every month for ten months and as such end up with a 2000pt army. The comp is meant to run for a year which means you have two "joker" months. 

So we are four or five months in at the moment and this is what I've done this month.










and the army to-date










I am really enjoying this comp so far. It really is keeping me motivated to keep painting.

C&C as usual is more than welcome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good to me. Imperial Fists?


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

The lamenters are a 21st founding chapter i believe.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff mate, good to see a obsqure second founding chapter. The painting skill is also very high. The shoulder pads look pretty detailed.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

wow there superb


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look pretty good. Can you get any close up's on the shoulder pads?

Whats the next thing your going to add to the army?


----------



## WarlikeRogue (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

The Lamenters are a cursed founding chapter. They were founded along with "The Black Dragons" and "The Flame Falcons" and a couple others. The flame falcons have a nasty tendency to burst into flame as soon as some shots get fired while the black dragons tend to grow boney crests and blades from their arms. 

The Lamenters on the other hand have no major physical deformaty. Their curse is their inherent bad luck and sense of doom and foreboding around the chapter. They were on the "wrong" side of the Badab uprising, where most of the chapter's tanks/dreadnoughts and support units were wiped out by a boarding action. 
They were forgiven by the emperor after the uprising on condition that they undertook a penitent crusade and not recuit any new members. The Scythes of the Emperor was assigned to look after them but during the course of the crusade both chapters found themselves at the business end of hive fleet Kraken. The Scythes were more or less wiped out by this as were the Lamenters. At the moment it is estimated that there are less than 300 Lamenters left of the chapter. 

The army I am collecting assumes that the penitent crusade is just over and the Lamenters have just started to recruit again. All the chapter traits I have taken have tried to reflect the backround of the chapter.


Lamenters 2000pts 
Significant Divergence: 
Uphold Honour of the Emperor
Trust Your Battle Brothers
Flesh Over Steel
Faithful until Death

HQ:

Epistolary:
Terminator Armour
Storm of Emperors Wrath
Veil of Time
170

Elites:

Terminator Assault Squad (x5)
3x Lightning Claws
2x Thunder Hammer & Storm Shield
Furious Charge
215

Veteran Squad (x10)
Power Fist (x2)
Terminator Honours
Storm Bolter
Furious Charge
340

Troops:

Space Marine Squad 1 (x10)
Heavy Bolter
Terminator Honours
Power Fists
Counter Attack + True Grit
215

Space Marine Squad 2 (x10)
Heavy Bolter
Terminator Honours
Power Fists
Counter Attack + True Grit
215

Scout Squad (Assualt) (x10)
130

Scout Squad (Fire Base) (x6)
Heavy Bolter
Sniper Rifle X5
108

Fast Attack:

Assualt Squad (x10)
Terminator Honors
Power Fist
250

Heavy Support:

Devastator Squad (x5)
Heavy Bolter
Heavy Bolter
Plasma Cannon
Plasma Cannon
175

Devastator Squad (x5)
Missile Launcher
Missile Launcher
Lascannon
Lascannon
185

Total.......................................2003

A marine list with no dreads or tanks, but I wanted a flavourful list not one that would win me tournies.

I'll try and get pictures of the shoulder pads up later, and the next unit will be the ten man scout squad.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice, love the softer yellow/red detailing colourscheme. Contests like these are great to keep you motivated duing long term projects, I'm doing the same with my nids and chaos. Though I'm a bit plexible with the 'x points' per month, but just the added boost of getting feedback and such really helps me stay motivated!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

200pts. per month? I lose! (I paint too slow for that) However, your work looks very well done. I would also love to see some close ups.


----------



## WarlikeRogue (Dec 15, 2007)

Damned Fist said:


> 200pts. per month? I lose! (I paint too slow for that) However, your work looks very well done. I would also love to see some close ups.


Iydanden Darksun is a blessing with these guys fist! I give a each model a couple of nice watered down basecoats of the darksun, then a glaze or two of tanned flesh and the whole thing is finished off with a highlight of Darksun once more. It gives a nice consistent main colour for the army which really looks good on the tabletop (I hope anyways!)

I have been doing some searching for some closer pictures of the army. Here's what I've come up with....

My HQ choice.....









Scout Unit.....


















Veteran Unit.....









So that's what I have done so far. The last picture was taken before I gave the squad a blast of dullcoate which is great stuff so they don't look as shiny. The closer picture makes the shoulder pads look slightly more messy but they are fine for tabletop I think.

I intend to update this thread fairly regularly. Is the thread in the right forum or do you have a project thread around these parts anywhere? 

As per usual I'd love to get some feedback.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very well done, mate!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff mate. Very impressive again and great to see a flavourful army. I'll move the thread to Ongoing Projects for you.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

They are awesome, and its always nice to see people 'fill in the blanks' with a fluffy army, and the lamenters and scythes have some of the best fluff around. Keep posting as the army grows. You should post some pics in the sticky army thread too.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

the librarian is pretty sweet


----------



## WarlikeRogue (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Unfortunately I can't take credit for the fluff I wrote in the last page because all that is GW offical stuff. I wanted to do this army because it was not a run of the mill space marine force. I had made several different attempts at painting a marine army and none of them held my attention too long. No offence to Ultramarine/Blood Angel/Space Wolves/Black Templar/Dark Angel players but I couldn't get myself that worked up about them. 

Lamenters really appealled to me because of their down on their luck fluff and us against the universe backstory. The real underdog if you will.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I really like the glowing eyes on the veterans it looks awesome.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> The real underdog if you will


Heh, if you can call a space marine an underdog, then you can probably get away with calling a fish a christmas tree, but I understand where you're coming from


----------

